# Zenith Futur Time Command



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

This is my first incoming for 2010. A Zenith Futur Time Command from I think about 1976. The problem is the LED is only illuminating in part. Is it possible to replace this module & if so where could I obtain one, or is it a case of having to send it direct to Zenith any advice greatfully received.

Pictures courtesy of previous owner.


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

I have the identical watch and the same problem. Zenith says they no longer service this model. There was an individual here in the US who would attemp micro surgery on LEDS. He no longer offers that service. If you find an answer please let me know. Regards John Dozier


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've got the opposite problem although it's not my watch...and therefore not strictly my problem







.

Same model as pictured, with box, papers, tags etc but the hands don't move because the stepping motor has died...but the electronics still work as does the LED display.

I've had this watch sitting in my workshop for nearly a year...waiting for the owner to find a cheap donor. The donor watch, which is a round one, turned up last week. Over the next few days, the stepping motor will be removed from the round watch and put in the square one.

From memory (it has been nearly a year







), the LED circuit board is specific to the shape of the case / dial; the round watch has the LED display just above the '6', so although I may end up with a spare working LED unit 1) it's not mine* and 2) wont fit the square one without some sort of mod.

*I can ask if its for sale.

EDIT: thought I had some photos, so here they are. My dial seems to be slightly different to yours.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Very interesting Zenith...


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Thankfully I managed to strike a deal for 2 one working and the one shown with the LED problem. It would be nice to get both working.

Photo's courtesy of previous owner.


----------



## Joel (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi guys,

Im new on this forum and i signed up because of my interest in owning a fully working Zenith Time Command. I first bought a used one that broke during shipping (I live in Sweden and it was shipped from USA)

Today i recieved a NOS Time Command from the 70:ies and and even if the seller garantied that it was fully working with new batterys, it also did not work.

Anyway, I opened it and changed the batterys (one of the two batterys that the pevious owner had put in was dead so I had my hopes up for a few minutes)

The new batterys got it to work for a few seconds by pushing very, very gently on the installed new batterys so a figured that the tinplate that holds the batterys down had to be a little bit more bent downwards so that it would push the batterys down more so that they wouldnt be loose. I mean, i worked when I put pressure on them manually!

Do any of i guys have an solution to this?! Maybe the batterys are wrong? I know that old tuning fork watches works for a short while with wrong batterys in them. Maybe that could be the problem?

/ Joel


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Somewhere inside it it a broken connection. Send it for professional attention.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Joel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im new on this forum and i signed up because of my interest in owning a fully working Zenith Time Command. I first bought a used one that broke during shipping (I live in Sweden and it was shipped from USA)
> 
> ...


Could you send me pictures with the case back off. [email protected]


----------



## Joel (Jan 3, 2010)

futuristfan said:


> Joel said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


To late I have allready sent it back to the seller. I have a new one comming in though.

I com up with pictures when that happens!


----------

